# Weaning a bottle fed baby



## Summer33ny (Dec 19, 2015)

Our nubian X kid is about 8 weeks now. He is still getting 4 bottle feedings a day (2 cups per feeding). He nibbles on hay, but he is not eating all that much of it. How do we go about weaning him? Is it still too early? Do we wait to reduce feedings when he's starting to eat more solids? Or is if the other way around and we reduce his milk and hope that this will make him eat more solids?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I don't wean bucklings until they are at least 12 weeks. You have to be sure that they are eating and drinking well.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I keep babies on mom until they are 6 months old...haven't had to bottle feed yet so I don't know about that...but 8 wks seems a little too early to wean for me...


----------



## Summer33ny (Dec 19, 2015)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I don't wean bucklings until they are at least 12 weeks. You have to be sure that they are eating and drinking well.


When and how do you begin to wean? Do you start decreasing the milk a couple weeks beforehand?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You could darn sure cut down the number of feedings at this age. I'm usually down to two bottles a day by 8 weeks. He could probably take 20 ozs 2x/day. Is he with other goats? Goats are copy cat eaters. He will learn to eat hay and feed faster if he's with other goats. I'd try to get him on some grower pellet feed. Preferably with monensin in it.


----------

